

Adobe: Flash will not be supported in Android OS 4.1 - tomkin
http://mobilesyrup.com/2012/06/29/adobe-flash-will-not-be-supported-in-android-os-4-1/

======
laserDinosaur
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4175399>

